# 2.0l crankcase vent valve



## Miker88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello 
This is my first time posting on this form and I am also a first time vw owner. I recently purchased a 2000 vw Jetta gls and have been fixing it as the previous owner left it quite neglected. I have been a BMW tech for a few years so I am familiar with German cars but cant seem to find the crankcase vent valve for this car. It is the 2.0l na motor and has an aluminum valve cover. The vent valve that I purchased looks like it sits under the oil fill cap but that will not work with my valve cover. So my question is do I have a serviceable vent valve and if I do where is it. I can also upload pics if that will help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

it's part of the oil cap.... or separate.

if you twist off that oil fill cap. then twist the next piece off that is the pcv connection..

if you follow that line to the intake hose the check valve is in there. usually it's just a clean with engine degreaser and water off let dry every few years for me.


----------



## Miker88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes this is where I was saying mine is diff here is a pic of my valve cover.









The part below my oil fill cap does not come off from what I can tell. Is that the Pcv and if it is is it part of the valve cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

didn't realized that your engine code configuration is different from mine, you might have the AVH/BEV engine.. it's the same.
the PCV is part of that hose and air intake boot it is connecting to. unless you have that 1.8L turbo

not sure if that is consider serviceable. it does get gum up from burn oil fumes sometimes.
I usually take that intake boot out and clean with engine degrease , hose off and let dry that is about it. there is a PCV heating element the electrical plug that is on that boot. Never had to change it before.


this is the exert from the manual. hope that helps you.
pg 26-23

"The PCV system consist of simply of a breather hose between the valve cover and the intake air boot. on the 2.0L and 2.8L engines the valve cover contains the flame trap to prevent ignition of crankcase vapors in the event of back fire. To prevent icing during cold weather a heating element is integrated into the breather hose."


----------



## Miker88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well according to my vin I have the aeg motor but it would appear that someone either swapped the motor in or my suspicion is that the put a junk yard motor in. And to my understanding the 2.0l are all the same after the intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMH777 (Sep 29, 2014)

*How do you know if the crankcase vent value switch is working properly*

I just replace the crankcase vent valve on my 98 VW beetle and it looks just like the pic here.

I bought my VW used about 6 months ago to go back and forth to work... I have been having issues with cylindar 1 miss firing... I replaced wires, plugs and coil but still it kicks a P0301 error every other day and I have to clean the plug...

After researching post here and elsewhere I read the coffee goo around the Oil filler cap was caused by a bad or clogged crankcase Vent valve... So I replace mine (36 bucks at bap-geon) last Saturday and still can feel a miss, especially on warm up. Does anybody know how to check the crankcase vent switch on on the intake boot to make certain it working properly... 

Does anyone know how it works? 

Thanks for any help given... I need all I can get....

Jimh777


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's built into the valve cover on that one.

JIMH777, that's not a switch...it's just a heating element for cold weather operation. It will not cause a misfire.


----------



## cmk033 (Aug 22, 2019)

Anony00GT said:


> It's built into the valve cover on that one.


So if the PCV is integrated to the valve cover, how do you maintain or replace the PCV valve?


----------



## Nugget Beercase (Jul 10, 2016)

No, no, no. 

Many parts stores have the plastic can under the oil fill cap listed as the pcv valve, which is *incorrect*. 

_The pcv valve on the mk4 2.0 is part of the intake tube_, thus you can only clean it, not replace it unless you replace the whole tube. 

If you take off the rubber hose that goes from the valve cover to the intake tube, shine a flashlight down the port in the intake tube, the PCV diaphragm is right there. 

The plastic can / hump in the valve cover is just a water separator.


----------



## cmk033 (Aug 22, 2019)

Nugget Beercase said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Many parts stores have the plastic can under the oil fill cap listed as the pcv valve, which is *incorrect*.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for a lead. I did spent good hours searching for a tutorial or any information on the subject without a luck. There are lot of information out there for turbo 2.0 liter engine PCV information for Jetta but not for 2.0 liter gasoline engine. If you have know of any link on how to do this, that would be appreciated. Or even a good Google search words would be fine.

So when you remove the larger clamp at the throttle end, the hose can be removed? (I am sure it would not come out easily). Then look inside for the PCV diaphragm is what you are telling me. Is the PCV diaphragm removable or is it just there for you to clean? If you clean then do you use a carburetor cleaner spray to clean? If you find the PCV diaphragm damaged, is removable to be able to replace it? Is it straight forward removing? Sorry, so many questions. For domestic and Japanese, it is usually straight forward replacing PCV....

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## C-DubV-dub (Jul 11, 2021)

cmk033 said:


> Thank you very much for a lead. I did spent good hours searching for a tutorial or any information on the subject without a luck. There are lot of information out there for turbo 2.0 liter engine PCV information for Jetta but not for 2.0 liter gasoline engine. If you have know of any link on how to do this, that would be appreciated. Or even a good Google search words would be fine.
> 
> So when you remove the larger clamp at the throttle end, the hose can be removed? (I am sure it would not come out easily). Then look inside for the PCV diaphragm is what you are telling me. Is the PCV diaphragm removable or is it just there for you to clean? If you clean then do you use a carburetor cleaner spray to clean? If you find the PCV diaphragm damaged, is removable to be able to replace it? Is it straight forward removing? Sorry, so many questions. For domestic and Japanese, it is usually straight forward replacing PCV....
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


I know this is old, but this thread helped me out. I was getting misfire on cylinder 1 intermittently. Also fouled an O2 sensor in just a couple of years. Car's been running pretty rough. I pulled the intake hose off of my 2.0 (AVH engine) and gave the little PCV diaphragm a good cleaning and now my car is running much smoother. Simple little thing to do. Pretty shocked it seems to have had such a pronounced effect.


----------

